

Author of Love MMO shares code - klon
http://iloapp.quelsolaar.com/blog/news?Home&post=81

======
corysama
Eskil gave a great presentation at a demoscene conference where he explained
the technical and aesthetic decisions he made that are allowing him to make a
significant MMO as a solo project.

ARTtech 2009: Developing the technology behind "Love"

<http://vimeo.com/6010060>

